# strobes for superduty



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

looking for a quality,but not crazy priced four strobe kit for my 02 superduty. any suggestions?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Whelen 4 bulb with a 90w supply is around 200 with 15 ft cables 
http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i deff recommend whelen. has a 5 year warrenty and is absolutely worth the extra few dollars. and its made right here in the USAussmileyflag


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

nice,thanks!! i talked to MHQ and they wanted $595 for whelen "vertex" leds...sounds a little spendy to me.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pkenn;815670 said:


> nice,thanks!! i talked to MHQ and they wanted $595 for whelen "vertex" leds...sounds a little spendy to me.


leds are the new thing.. personally i like the traditional hideaway strobes better.
id look @ the link i put for you the whelen 90w supply with clear bulbs will be perfectly fine.
if you want to meet up and look @ mine just let me know a time and place im around town all day


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a brand new, still in the box, Whelen 690 90 watt power supply, 6 clear strobes, 4 15' cables and 2 20' cables.

I just got my newer style Super Duty ('09) and haven't really had the time to look into it too deep yet, but those front lights with the double wall are making me wonder if I want to do the strobes or not.

I was thinking of going with the LED's but they are still allot of payup.

If I go with the LED's I'll make someone a deal on the strobe set up I have new in the box.

Like the others, I really like the strobes, but I also don't want to ruin my headlight housings either if they aren't going to work out.

If anyone has done the strobes in the newer Super Duty's, please post some pics if you'd be so kind.

To the OP, the strobes are really nice and as I think you'll see there are allot of good quality vendors out there.

There is one vendor that you will see listed several times to stay away from, and you'll want to stay away from them!


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

will 90 watt damage my lens at all?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pkenn;815743 said:


> will 90 watt damage my lens at all?


nope.. you want to install them so there is room on both sides of the strobe bulb for the heat to dissipate and you will want to make sure they are not touching any exhisting bulbs(headlights,blinkers,tailights, etc)


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey pkenn where do u plan on putting these strobes? head light and tail lights? IMO front strobes are kind of a waste and give me a headache bouncing off the plow. i just have strobes in the tail lights and reverse lights. the plow blocks the headlights most of the time anyway just my 2 cents


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

hey colligan,what are the colors/locations on your hiseawaystrobe set up?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pkenn;816164 said:


> hey colligan,what are the colors/locations on your hiseawaystrobe set up?


I have amber strobe bulbs in the front turn signals, clear strobe bulbs in the front headlights
and clear bulbs in the tail lights(flash red) so 6 strobes all on a whelen 90w supply


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

this is what i run

http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-39-more-pro-system-4.html

super bright and super easy to install


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

sbrennan007;815713 said:


> I have a brand new, still in the box, Whelen 690 90 watt power supply, 6 clear strobes, 4 15' cables and 2 20' cables.
> 
> I just got my newer style Super Duty ('09) and haven't really had the time to look into it too deep yet, but those front lights with the double wall are making me wonder if I want to do the strobes or not.
> 
> ...


your truck is easy as heck...and your not far from me,.....e-mail me.....i'll show you how

never buy from strobes and more, or tac 2 outfitters.....

buy from sirenet, LHS,


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Dissociative;816229 said:


> your truck is easy as heck...and your not far from me,.....e-mail me.....i'll show you how
> 
> never buy from strobes and more, or tac 2 outfitters.....Can you follow that up with a reason???
> 
> buy from sirenet, LHS,


I don't think you should talk down about a co. with out giving a reason


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

anybody know who does strobe installs in ma? (metro west)


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

pkenn if i understood Dissociative correctly i think he was saying he would help you out and he knows his stuff. and i dont know how you are with wiring but strobes arent too bad just take your time you will be fine doing it on your own. but if Dissociative said he would help i would take him up on his offer (i apoligize if that isnt what you meant Dissociative)


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I won't get into too many details here, but take a look around and read up on Strobes and More.

They have created a reputation for themselves all their own.

Trust me, I'm the type of person that would never talk bad about a company for no reason, but again, trust me when I say, I and many others have had many issues with this place.

Do some research and you'll see what I mean. That is if they didn't have all the posts removed which is what I think I had heard happened to some of them.

Just some friendly advice is all...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pkenn;816467 said:


> anybody know who does strobe installs in ma? (metro west)


shoot me a pm i know a couple people


----------



## J. M. Brophy (Sep 8, 2009)

its kind of far, but break and cluch in salem ma does really good work


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

EPPSLLC;816446 said:


> I don't think you should talk down about a co. with out giving a reason


yeah...as said do a search on them and you will get your reason.

And who are you to tell me what to post?....That's my opinion and just like you i have the right to post what ever i want.

I guess i can't say stay away from TAC2 outfitters either huh?...If you need more information e-mail me. I'm not going to start posting facts for the moderators to delete. I post what i know and then my post magically disappears.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

cfdeng7;816516 said:


> pkenn if i understood Dissociative correctly i think he was saying he would help you out and he knows his stuff. and i dont know how you are with wiring but strobes arent too bad just take your time you will be fine doing it on your own. but if Dissociative said he would help i would take him up on his offer (i apoligize if that isnt what you meant Dissociative)


Ummm.....well..i'd be glad to help but i was really talking to the OP who is a lot closer to me that MA....:laughing:


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Here at Ultra Strobe we have a power supply kit on special for $189.00 that includes four strobes, one power supply, and cables. Give us a call 815-479-1717 or email us!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Ultra Strobe;848772 said:


> Here at Ultra Strobe we have a power supply kit on special for $189.00 that includes four strobes, one power supply, and cables. Give us a call 815 or email us!


How about some details on this kit?....

Is it the fed-siganal box?...brand of tubes?...

Thats a good price......and what is the charge to install in a truck?...


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

It is an Ultra Strobe strobe power supply manufactured by Nova. The strobe tubes are Federal Signal pop-in. The kit also includes cables and a lighted rocker switch. HOWEVER, if you are a registered Plowsite member the price for the kit AND install is $499.00!!!!!!!


----------

